# That girl i'm always posting here has finally got a boyfriend - and he looks like shit?



## wristcel (Jan 1, 2021)

I've posted this girls pics lots. Lives near me and I just find her super hot!


She's finally got a boyfriend. I was expecting either a classic badboy, or just a really handsome dude, or a mixture of both.

From what I can tell, he's a nerdy subhuman?

I'll try to get more pics, but the guy doesn't appear to use social media







you can see just from that though that he's certainly no chad!

Luckiest mofo in the world to be creampieing that hot girl!!


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jan 1, 2021)

He is a subhuman nerd


----------



## wristcel (Jan 1, 2021)

inceletto said:


> He is a subhuman nerd


I know. But he's banging that hot girl who has her choice of any guy! How in the fuck has this happened lol. She's so hot


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jan 1, 2021)

wristcel said:


> I know. But he's banging that hot girl who has her choice of any guy! How in the fuck has this happened lol. She's so hot


Miracles happen bro


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Jan 1, 2021)

see this happen alot to really complexes me guess its just be nt


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jan 1, 2021)

He's just paying her money to be with him


----------



## wristcel (Jan 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jan 1, 2021)

keep barking for chad, you cant see his eye area and midface on that photo


----------



## wristcel (Jan 1, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> keep barking for chad, you cant see his eye area and midface on that photo


he does certaily not look like a chad from what you can see there. No jaw? short? pasty skin? glasses?
trying to find more pics of him lol


----------



## Bitch (Jan 1, 2021)

Cuck him over if you think you're better looking. Seduce her via Snapchat or some shit.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Jan 1, 2021)

wristcel said:


> he does certaily not look like a chad from what you can see there. No jaw? short? pasty skin? glasses?
> trying to find more pics of him lol


shit angle

find a better photo


----------



## wristcel (Jan 1, 2021)

fucker is NOT making it easy to find pics lol 

only half a face on this one!

running tattoo game, though. That confirms one looksmax i'm definitely gonna get. Tats. Girls love em




.


----------



## wristcel (Jan 1, 2021)

hmmm - this pic is 3 years old


----------



## Deleted member 7651 (Jan 1, 2021)

wristcel said:


> he does certaily not look like a chad from what you can see there. No jaw? short? pasty skin? glasses?
> trying to find more pics of him lol


The virgin obsessing over chad vs the chad mirin nature


----------



## Deleted member 8165 (Jan 1, 2021)

over for blackpill


----------



## wristcel (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## wristcel (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## whiteissuperior (Jan 1, 2021)

A) she’s 4.5 PSL tops, face is too masc, gorilla pheno, makeup halo and body halo are saving her 

B) the black pill has little to do with “muh girlfriend”. It’s about slaying 

C) thst said, he looks wayyy to subhuman for her. He has to have been pining fir her for years and she let him hit. Only way. Or she just wanted a boyfriend and was tired of getting pumped abd dumped by chad so settled for the first guy to love bomb her


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 1, 2021)

looks theory is DEAD in 2021


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Jan 1, 2021)

She is frauding in these pics my guess is her body is good, but her face is not as good. Maybe a slightly above average face. At least, for a white girl. Depending on your location it might not be all that crazy. This guy is probably also slightly above average or maybe more, and maybe he is tall. And maybe he has some status or money. There are so many unknown variables. On top of that LTRs are not focused as much on looks anyways as short term one night stands and hookups.


----------



## wristcel (Jan 1, 2021)

her mum's kinda cute too lol


----------



## wristcel (Jan 1, 2021)

#

no bones?


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jan 1, 2021)

wristcel said:


> her mum's kinda cute too lol
> 
> View attachment 902988


Her mom literally Mogs her to hell and back


----------



## wristcel (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 4562 (Jan 1, 2021)

*the secret is that he is not rotting on some autist forum like all of us*


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Jan 1, 2021)

wristcel said:


> her mum's kinda cute too lol
> 
> View attachment 902988


damn hit her up instead lol


----------



## wristcel (Jan 1, 2021)

best we've got for now:



























this 'might' be them together from before they started dating. Can't tell for sure if it's him:


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Jan 1, 2021)

wristcel said:


> best we've got for now:
> 
> View attachment 903003
> View attachment 903004
> ...



He's white, so they're probably SMVmatched in real life.


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Jan 1, 2021)

How old is this girl? 

JFL he looked a bit like me when i was a teen fag


----------



## wristcel (Jan 1, 2021)

Captainugly said:


> How old is this girl?
> 
> JFL he looked a bit like me when i was a teen fag


She's like 17-18

My question at this point I guess, is, *would that guy stand a chance if he didn't know her through social circle etc, and just DM'd her on insta or whatever as a stranger?* (that's what I tried to do with her lmao)

also, I think I read her wrong. I assumed from her slutty pics etc, that she'd go for handsome bad boys, but it looks like her ex was also a bit of a nerdy guy (albeit better looking than this new boyfriend)


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Jan 1, 2021)

wristcel said:


> She's like 17-18
> 
> My question at this point I guess, is, *would that guy stand a chance if he didn't know her through social circle etc, and just DM'd her on insta or whatever as a stranger?* (that's what I tried to do with her lmao)
> 
> also, I think I read her wrong. I assumed from her slutty pics etc, that she'd go for handsome bad boys, but it looks like her ex was also a bit of a nerdy guy (albeit better looking than this new boyfriend)



I've no idea. I was never able to get girls like this so I'm the wrong person to ask. 

Luck game? I literally have no fucking idea. I wish I could get into these girls' heads and understand it. 

I would guess propinquity over long periods of time & low inhib.


----------



## wristcel (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## wristcel (Jan 1, 2021)

he'll definitely get her pregnant soon

I tihnk he already has 2 kids with his ex lol


----------



## Shaman (Jan 1, 2021)

wristcel said:


> fucker is NOT making it easy to find pics lol
> 
> only half a face on this one!
> 
> ...


He's probably statusmaxxed or thugmaxxed


----------



## wristcel (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Jan 1, 2021)

wristcel said:


> View attachment 903102



"Don't be boring." This means that she doesn't like boring men.

There are very high chances that the guy has an interesting personality. And he's running personality game on girls. I think it might work because women in real life unironically care about personality more than what blackpillers would expect of an average woman.


----------



## wristcel (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## wristcel (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Perma Virgin 666 (Jan 1, 2021)

how tall is he? He could be tall. from that one pic you can tell his mandible is downward grown. So probably not much more than upper normie tier facially. 


wristcel said:


> would that guy stand a chance if he didn't know her through social circle etc, and just DM'd her on insta or whatever as a stranger?


probably not. Idk how many followers that bitch got, but a couple hundred followers would mean a couple DMs each day from simps. So he wouldn't stand out.


----------



## wristcel (Jan 1, 2021)

Perma Virgin 666 said:


> how tall is he? He could be tall. from that one pic you can tell his mandible is downward grown. So probably not much more than upper normie tier facially.
> 
> probably not. Idk how many followers that bitch got, but a couple hundred followers would mean a couple DMs each day from simps. So he wouldn't stand out.


there's a few shitty pics of him in this thread. Not just that one.
He appears fairly short based on some group pics. I'm guessing 5'9'' max

SHe has about 4k followers]


edit: barely taller than his ex (who he has 2 kids with. She must have had them at like 15 lol)


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Jan 1, 2021)

This dumbass obsessing over a looksmatched 4psl couple


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jan 1, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> see this happen alot to really complexes me guess its just be nt


legit


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jan 1, 2021)

Just dont be a looksmax.me user might be legit


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jan 1, 2021)

*STOP HYPERGAMY!!!!!!!




*


----------



## Luke LLL (Jan 1, 2021)

Nah that girl is fire people saying she’s 4 psl are trippin. That dude is probably NT and gl he looks like he has a good eye area. What’s her ig


----------



## wristcel (Jan 1, 2021)

nelson said:


> Nah that girl is fire people saying she’s 4 psl are trippin. That dude is probably NT and gl he looks like he has a good eye area. What’s her ig


ikr! People pretending she's a 4 are next level coping whilst they'd happily chop off their toes to bang her. She's pretty face, banging bod, teenager with SMV through the stratosphere!
Yeah, eye color halo maybe? And tats? He's not that good looking though. No way is he a 'chad' lol. Short too. She mogs him into another dimension





(with his ex)


'she a 4, bro' lol


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Jan 1, 2021)

wristcel said:


> ikr! People pretending she's a 4 are next level coping whilst they'd happily chop off their toes to bang her. She's pretty face, banging bod, teenager with SMV through the stratosphere!
> Yeah, eye color halo maybe? And tats? He's not that good looking though. No way is he a 'chad' lol. Short too. She mogs him into another dimension
> 
> View attachment 903687
> ...



Yeah, she mogs him to oblivion but he has that JB appeal. She is obviously above average in real life and he is average looking at best.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 1, 2021)

shes perdy


----------



## wristcel (Jan 1, 2021)

i'll probably have better pics of him soon once they start posting couples pics, but he's simply not good looking. And she's fire.
Like, if he posted here, he'd honestly get about a psl 2.5-3 rating max


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Jan 1, 2021)

wristcel said:


> i'll probably have better pics of him soon once they start posting couples pics, but he's simply not good looking. And she's fire.
> Like, if he posted here, he'd honestly get about a psl 2.5-3 rating max



Yes. If he posted here, he would be considered subhuman. But what's the purpose of this thread exactly? There are always attractive girls in real life who have less attractive boyfriends. It doesn't mean that looks theory is wrong. Stupid posters here just misinterpret it. All it says is that looks, money and status matter for attracting girls.

I know there are some extremists with mental problems who interpret it as "You have to be a 5.5+ PSL white man to get laid with cute girls, otherwise you are a cuck beta provider", but you don't have to believe them.


----------



## wristcel (Jan 1, 2021)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> Yes. If he posted here, he would be considered subhuman. But what's the purpose of this thread exactly? There are always attractive girls in real life who have less attractive boyfriends. It doesn't mean that looks theory is wrong. Stupid posters here just misinterpret it. All it says is that looks, money and status matter for attracting girls.
> 
> I know there are some extremists with mental problems who interpret it as "You have to be a 6.5+ PSL white man to get laid with cute girls, otherwise you are a cuck beta provider", but you don't have to believe them.


no purpose as such, tbh.
I'm ugly and i've banged a few girls that are way better looking than me, so I know that looks isn't necessarily everything and that it's possible to luck out or whatever. (he doesn't appear to have money or status so I assume he's just her 'type' physically, despite being somewhat ugly in the eyes of most I guess)

I just expected her to be banging some really handsome bad boy based on her photos and what I know of her. Been waiting for her to get in a relationship for a while (bit obsessed with her as I honestly think she's VERY hot lol) Was interested in what sort of guy she goes for after she ignored my attempts! haha


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Jan 1, 2021)

should have shot your shot nigga


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Jan 1, 2021)

Another time proving my theory that glasses + tats are a great combo
https://looksmax.org/threads/muscular-and-tatted-glasses-slayer-pheno.247832/

if this niggas starts roiding then he will dump this bitch to get a even hotter stacy


----------



## wristcel (Jan 1, 2021)

NewParasite said:


> should have shot your shot nigga


i did lol. She ignored me! haha


----------



## wristcel (Jan 1, 2021)

Uglybrazilian said:


> Another time proving my theory that glasses + tats are a great combo
> https://looksmax.org/threads/muscular-and-tatted-glasses-slayer-pheno.247832/
> 
> if this niggas starts roiding then he will dump this bitch to get a even hotter stacy


i promise you he'll get her pregnant first. I think he already has 2 kids with his ex. Guys like that tend to have tonnes of kids by the time thhey're like 21. Mark my words. He's gonna put a baby in her and then find someone hotter lol


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Jan 1, 2021)

wristcel said:


> i promise you he'll get her pregnant first. I think he already has 2 kids with his ex. Guys like that tend to have tonnes of kids by the time thhey're like 21. Mark my words. He's gonna put a baby in her and then find someone hotter lol


Absolute bad Boy tbh


----------



## wristcel (Jan 1, 2021)

Uglybrazilian said:


> Absolute bad Boy tbh


here he is with the ex he put his babies in







hardly a 'bad boy' handsome thug though, is he!! lol.
Confuising


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Jan 1, 2021)

wristcel said:


> i did lol. She ignored me! haha


How did you try? DM through IG?


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Jan 1, 2021)

YEAH And that women is frauding like a hell.


----------



## Deleted member 5683 (Jan 1, 2021)

Money


----------



## Acnno (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jan 1, 2021)

LMAO. Don't worry OP she's getting hit by some Big White Cock as we speak, that subhuman's just a cash cow who maybe hit it once but now is in a dead bedroom, NEVER doubt the blackpill

With that being said, when I'm done surgerymaxxing, I'll be sure to cuck those subhumans and hit that white pussy good with the BWC


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Jan 1, 2021)

blackpill in life support


----------



## wristcel (Jan 1, 2021)

Captainugly said:


> How did you try? DM through IG?


yeah, lol. I knew it wouldn't work, but a mate I was chatting with in the pub told me to try, so I did. She was just like 'not interested' and then ignored me lmao.


----------



## wristcel (Jan 1, 2021)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> LMAO. Don't worry OP she's getting hit by some Big White Cock as we speak, that subhuman's just a cash cow who maybe hit it once but now is in a dead bedroom, NEVER doubt the blackpill
> 
> With that being said, when I'm done surgerymaxxing, I'll be sure to cuck those subhumans and hit that white pussy good with the BWC


nah. I put money on it that he'll put a baby in her (based on already putting 2 kids in his ex)
He doesn't have money. Or status


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jan 1, 2021)

wristcel said:


> nah. I put money on it that he'll put a baby in her (based on already putting 2 kids in his ex)
> He doesn't have money. Or status


How do you know he's broke?


----------



## wristcel (Jan 1, 2021)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> How do you know he's broke?


i don't think he has a job for one thing.
And based on the area he lives in, his parents aren't rich either
It's just a case of some fucker getting super lucky through social circle, I think. It happenss. And I think he'll impregnate her.


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jan 1, 2021)

wristcel said:


> i don't think he has a job for one thing.
> And based on the area he lives in, his parents aren't rich either
> It's just a case of some fucker getting super lucky through social circle, I think. It happenss. And I think he'll impregnate her.


The blackpill is always true, never doubt the blackpill tbh


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Jan 1, 2021)

wristcel said:


> here he is with the ex he put his babies in
> 
> View attachment 903966
> 
> ...


lookstheory on life support


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Jan 1, 2021)

wristcel said:


> yeah, lol. I knew it wouldn't work, but a mate I was chatting with in the pub told me to try, so I did. She was just like 'not interested' and then ignored me lmao.


Lol she literally said those words? Brutal 

could she actually see photos on your profile ?


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jan 2, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> see this happen alot to really complexes me guess its just be nt


Any proof that the guy is 'NT'? Whatever the fuck that even means.


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Jan 2, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Any proof that the guy is 'NT'? Whatever the fuck that even means.



Most men are NT in real life. It's a given. Only on forums like these is it described like it's a big special thing.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jan 2, 2021)

Captainugly said:


> Most men are NT in real life. It's a given. Only on forums like these is it described like it's a big special thing.


Exactly. I am also NT in real life and so are most people on these forums.


----------



## Warlord (Jan 2, 2021)

wristcel said:


> I've posted this girls pics lots. Lives near me and I just find her super hot!
> 
> 
> She's finally got a boyfriend. I was expecting either a classic badboy, or just a really handsome dude, or a mixture of both.
> ...


Are you British by any chance ?


----------



## wristcel (Jan 16, 2021)

new couples pic!


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Jan 16, 2021)

wristcel said:


> View attachment 932182
> 
> 
> new couples pic!


wtf this dude looks like a fucking monkey and I cant get a gf


----------



## wristcel (Jan 16, 2021)

He'll 100% get her pregnant this year (he already has loads of kids), and then at least I can stop fantasising about her lol


----------



## wristcel (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## JustAFewMM (Jan 16, 2021)

Fuck she is so hot


----------



## wristcel (Jan 16, 2021)

JustAFewMM said:


> Fuck she is so hot





















He's hit the fucking lottery lol


----------



## JustAFewMM (Jan 16, 2021)

wristcel said:


> View attachment 932485
> View attachment 932486
> View attachment 932487
> 
> ...


Maybe he has 10 inch dick


----------



## JustAFewMM (Jan 16, 2021)

wristcel said:


> View attachment 932485
> View attachment 932486
> View attachment 932487
> 
> ...


Inwould litteraly get a gf that looks 1/3 that good


----------



## wristcel (Jan 20, 2021)

She's started wearing glasses now to be like her boyfriend

Madly in love

She'll be pregnant this year, I promise lol


----------



## MusicMaxxingMidget (Jan 20, 2021)

.me on suicide watch


----------



## wristcel (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## metagross (Feb 12, 2021)

H-How? 
What is going on?


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Feb 12, 2021)

metagross said:


> H-How?
> What is going on?


Looks like you're unaware of *LPD *theory.

*Luck*: Being lucky enough to be in the right place at the right time. For example, an average-looking ethnic man who attends college where the majority of female students are beautiful white girls. With such abundance of attractive women, he actually has a good chance of dating one of them.
*Propinquity*: frequent interactions with attractive girls because they are in the same environment, such as work or school. In other words, the environment forces the woman to speak and get to know a non-attractive guy that she would not normally find attractive.
*Delusion*: being delusional enough to think that he is a very good looking man and that he deserves a girl who is objectively more attractive than him.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 12, 2021)

High SMV females care less about looks.


----------



## Deleted member 12102 (Feb 12, 2021)

ɯᴉsǝɹɐupnɯ said:


> *the secret is that he is not rotting on some autist forum like all of us*


i would give 1000 likes for this man


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 12, 2021)

wristcel said:


> he'll definitely get her pregnant soon
> 
> I tihnk he already has 2 kids with his ex lol
> View attachment 903110


CHAD


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Feb 12, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> CHAD


chad in real life, incel by psl standards


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Cali Yuga (Feb 12, 2021)

just be first plus social circle is powerful

JBF is much more powerful the younger and less experienced the girl is


----------



## Mouthbreath (Feb 12, 2021)

that's because he's in eastern europe


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Feb 12, 2021)

Mouthbreath said:


> that's because he's in eastern europe


Location is what bluepilled guys use.

Men and women are the same everywhere, in some parts our nature is just more repressed.


----------



## Mouthbreath (Feb 12, 2021)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> Location is what bluepilled guys use.
> 
> Men and women are the same everywhere, in some parts our nature is just more repressed.


so you think a white guy in thailand has equal chances with women than if he'd live in amsterdam?


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Feb 12, 2021)

Mouthbreath said:


> so you think a white guy in thailand has equal chances with women than if he'd live in amsterdam?


Has better chances with Thai girls only because of race. Typical white facial features are desired more in every non-white country.


----------



## Mouthbreath (Feb 12, 2021)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> Has better chances with Thai girls only because of race. Typical white facial features are desired more in every non-white country.


so location does matter then


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Feb 12, 2021)

Mouthbreath said:


> so location does matter then


Location matters only because he is white and the ethnic girls that he want to attract have less attractive facial features than him.


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Feb 12, 2021)

no words this is unbelievable, blonde with blue eyes big tits and hour glass body mirin ngl


----------



## wristcel (Feb 12, 2021)

Mouthbreath said:


> that's because he's in eastern europe


who is?


----------



## Mouthbreath (Feb 12, 2021)

wristcel said:


> who is?


----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 12, 2021)

wristcel said:


> I've posted this girls pics lots. Lives near me and I just find her super hot!
> 
> 
> She's finally got a boyfriend. I was expecting either a classic badboy, or just a really handsome dude, or a mixture of both.
> ...


When ur attatacrive u exude it from all perspectives. How can I tell he looks like shit without having to see his face jfl


----------



## wristcel (Feb 12, 2021)

RAITEIII said:


> When ur attatacrive u exude it from all perspectives. How can I tell he looks like shit without having to see his face jfl


his face is in this thread lol

edit: Oh, I see what you're saying.

Yeah, I know


----------



## wristcel (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 12, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> A) she’s 4.5 PSL tops, face is too masc, gorilla pheno, makeup halo and body halo are saving her
> 
> B) the black pill has little to do with “muh girlfriend”. It’s about slaying
> 
> C) thst said, he looks wayyy to subhuman for her. He has to have been pining fir her for years and she let him hit. Only way. Or she just wanted a boyfriend and was tired of getting pumped abd dumped by chad so settled for the first guy to love bomb her


Brutality


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Feb 12, 2021)

Looks theory on life support
Plus remember that from what I see in the thread this nigga also is not instagramaxxed or have high status soooo... another huge blow to the looks theory


----------



## Selfahate (Feb 12, 2021)

High tier Becky at best


----------



## wristcel (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Feb 23, 2021)

wristcel said:


> View attachment 1003258


I remember this thread, was overwhelmed by the amount of autism/cognitive dissonance.

PSL posters before: "She's hot. Has more SMV than this entire forum combined. Unattainable to sub7 men."

PSL posters after they saw her with a below average boyfriend, the coping begins:

"She's 6/10 at most"

"She is probably cheating on him with some chad"

"Her face is masculine."

"She's average looking."

Real talk. She is 'if I spotted her in real life, I would think to myself: Damn that girl is very cute!' tier kind of attractive.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 23, 2021)

wristcel said:


> best we've got for now:
> 
> View attachment 903003
> View attachment 903004
> ...


Almost looksmatched, she actually might mog him a little, which is surprising.


----------



## Chadeep (Feb 23, 2021)

Looksmatched couple. Simps tend to ovverate women a lot here.


----------



## wristcel (Feb 23, 2021)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> I remember this thread, was overwhelmed by the amount of autism/cognitive dissonance.
> 
> PSL posters before: "She's hot. Has more SMV than this entire forum combined. Unattainable to sub7 men."
> 
> ...


it's amazing, isn't it lol
I noticed the same thing

Next level coping. She's very fucking cute and mogs him into oblivion. He has somewhat nice colored eyes maybe? I'm struggling to pick put his good points. He's manlet and not great bones.


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 23, 2021)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> I remember this thread, was overwhelmed by the amount of autism/cognitive dissonance.
> 
> PSL posters before: "She's hot. Has more SMV than this entire forum combined. Unattainable to sub7 men."
> 
> ...


Except you can get that type of girl on tinder in about an hour at most lmao


----------



## wristcel (Feb 23, 2021)

with his teen ex who he has kids with










upgrade!:



https://looksmax.org/data/video/902/902924-e3690d54152e255717c1c26633a60993.mp4


----------



## Chadeep (Feb 23, 2021)

wristcel said:


> with his teen ex who he has kids with
> 
> View attachment 1003299
> View attachment 1003302
> ...


You're underrating him because of the glasses. Maybe he's a Mid tier normie his ex was high tier normie girl. Incels are just ethnics who are below 6/10 .White guys can get girls way above their league without even looking good or being tall.


----------



## wristcel (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Preston (Mar 7, 2021)

Looks don't seem to matter btwn


----------



## PikachuCandy (Mar 7, 2021)

Sk


wristcel said:


> I've posted this girls pics lots. Lives near me and I just find her super hot!
> 
> 
> She's finally got a boyfriend. I was expecting either a classic badboy, or just a really handsome dude, or a mixture of both.
> ...


Meanwhile a Turkic warlord semi-chad like me is rotting here


----------



## Preston (Mar 7, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> You're underrating him because of the glasses. Maybe he's a Mid tier normie his ex was high tier normie girl. Incels are just ethnics who are below 6/10 .White guys can get girls way above their league without even looking good or being tall.


Facts


----------



## tincelw (Mar 7, 2021)

If she is posting pics like that on instagram then she is not his girlfriend. 
He is her dog


----------



## efidescontinuado (Mar 7, 2021)

cant believe this shit


----------



## R@m@ (Mar 7, 2021)

wristcel said:


> View attachment 902993
> #
> 
> no bones?


He rides a dirt bike, got my respect instantly


----------



## Dark Latino (Mar 7, 2021)

Yeah this happens ,it's a result of the girl being insecure dating a hot guy and lowering standards a lot or a girl who at the time focus more on stability and a nice partner etc in my opinion those relationships don't end well ,at some point the higher value person will realize this.
I get turned off if a hot girl has had an ugly boyfriend before seems to me like she is has no standards something is off


----------



## wristcel (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## lasthope (Mar 7, 2021)

wristcel said:


> View attachment 1028274
> View attachment 1028290


wtf unreal


----------



## pakipassion (Mar 7, 2021)

i see such couples all day , your looks are just one ascpect of you , ambitous high value men are also sexy to women , he looks engineering/med student from the look of it anyways so profession halo as well.


----------



## wristcel (Mar 11, 2021)

wristcel said:


> View attachment 902936
> 
> View attachment 902937
> 
> View attachment 902938



Pretty sure her older step-brother is trying to bang her at this point too, lol. Probably been waiting a few years until she's over 16 which she is now
Always writing things on her facebook and stuff - and they kinda flirt


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Mar 11, 2021)

probably giga NT with status


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Mar 11, 2021)

These kind of topics piss me the fuck off

" Durr hurr, blackpill destroyed "

No it isnt you fucking subhumans,

First off, the chick is huge frauding, I can tell in some pictures she is no where near those instagram pics 

Secondly, This dude and chick are fucking high schoolers, they are like 18 years old 

The best way to get women is to be around them constantly, like school, work, college 

In fact in some small towns the girls mog the shit out of the dudes, so all the dudes are dating way out of their league

This is not the standard for most people tho, especially as you get in your 20's, this is when you lose most of your early childhood social circle, thats when hypergamy takes off


----------



## wristcel (Mar 18, 2021)

new pic for you:


----------



## Dinger557 (Mar 18, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> You're underrating him because of the glasses. Maybe he's a Mid tier normie his ex was high tier normie girl. Incels are just ethnics who are below 6/10 .White guys can get girls way above their league without even looking good or being tall.


White men have plenty of advantages-
1. Social status 
2. Height 
3. Bone structure


----------



## wristcel (Mar 18, 2021)

...


----------



## Chadeep (Mar 18, 2021)

wristcel said:


> ...


She could make so much money on onlyfans. Ideal face and body for ewhoring.


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Mar 18, 2021)

*my cortisol is so high rn from reading this thread*


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Mar 18, 2021)

In the last 1.5 years that I have been on this forum this is easily the most brutal thread I have ever seen


----------



## SMVbender (Mar 18, 2021)

I miss teen love


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (Mar 18, 2021)

SMVbender said:


> I miss teen love


I miss teen's socks


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Mar 18, 2021)

He has good style


----------



## chadrone96 (Mar 18, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Looksmatched couple. Simps tend to ovverate women a lot here.


She is ugly


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Mar 18, 2021)

1. Betabux
2. Cuck
3. "Just win the lottery bro, look at this outlier he won the lottery bro we all can win the lottery bro"


----------



## wristcel (Mar 18, 2021)

Gorilla said:


> In the last 1.5 years that I have been on this forum this is easily the most brutal thread I have ever seen


that bad?
Yeah, it's rough. He's so damn lucky lol. And it is luck. Not 'betabux' cope lol. He's broke and she could earn 10x his money from onlyfans if she wanted too.


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Mar 18, 2021)

wristcel said:


> that bad?
> Yeah, it's rough. He's so damn lucky lol. And it is luck. Not 'betabux' cope lol. He's broke and she could earn 10x his money from onlyfans if she wanted too.


Ye brutal thread cuz he looks like fucking shit and she is hot as fuk

@GarixTheChad you are like Chadlite version of him meanwhile ur rotting what a world bro


----------



## GarixTheChad (Mar 18, 2021)

Gorilla said:


> Ye brutal thread cuz he looks like fucking shit and she is hot as fuk
> 
> @GarixTheChad you are like Chadlite version of him meanwhile ur rotting what a world bro


Im not rotting lol


----------



## GarixTheChad (Mar 18, 2021)

Gorilla said:


> Ye brutal thread cuz he looks like fucking shit and she is hot as fuk
> 
> @GarixTheChad you are like Chadlite version of him meanwhile ur rotting what a world bro


But ngl guy is lucky af


----------



## Deleted member 10367 (Mar 18, 2021)

Gigafrauded high tier Becky tbh, and she looks low class AF.

But she still mogs that subhuman to death ngl.

Brutal NTpill


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Mar 18, 2021)

Jaimius said:


> Brutal NTpill


>but the guy doesn't appear to use social media

cant be NT without socialmedia as a teenager nowadays.

NTpill brutally destroyed


----------



## Deleted member 10367 (Mar 18, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> >but the guy doesn't appear to use social media
> 
> cant be NT without socialmedia as a teenager nowadays.
> 
> NTpill brutally destroyed


Okay, we can close this forum then guys, it was fun while it lasted.

Time to rope ngl.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Mar 18, 2021)

Jaimius said:


> Okay, we can close this forum then guys, it was fun while it lasted.
> 
> Time to rope ngl.


Life is mostly a lottery, but there's small things we can do to change the course of our life. Such as looksmaxxing.


----------



## gamma (Mar 18, 2021)

She looks like a giga slut 

Now think at it, no chad/chadlite/htn will settle down with a slut with high body count, they will just pump and dump her 

This nerd is getting a slut that obviously cucks him with chad


----------



## Growth Plate (Mar 18, 2021)

he just does her homework while chad fucks her


----------



## AlexAP (Mar 18, 2021)

They are 17, they met irl, they spent time together, and unironically girls have more than one taste. Maybe she thinks he looks "okay" or she somehow likes something about his appearance. 

It happens a lot of times that women find a guy attractive that isn't conventionally attractive.


----------



## wristcel (Mar 29, 2021)

best i've seen him (her latest insta story. ps - he'll get her pregnant within 6 months. Trust me!)


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Mar 30, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> see this happen alot to really complexes me guess its just be nt



Pack it up. It's done...


----------



## Reddit User (Mar 30, 2021)

both subhuman no care


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Mar 31, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> keep barking for chad, you cant see his eye area and midface on that photo


----------



## wristcel (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## wristcel (May 10, 2021)




----------



## wristcel (May 10, 2021)

insta stories:

Trouble in paradise??? Although still in relationship with him on facebook? Hmmmmm






not that it matters. Even if they break up, he still got to crush her guts and put his seed in her. Lucky fuck!!!! Grrrrrr


----------



## Kilimanjaro (May 10, 2021)

Brb gonna kill myself


----------



## wristcel (May 11, 2021)




----------



## wristcel (May 19, 2021)




----------



## wristcel (May 20, 2021)




----------



## wristcel (May 23, 2021)

She's still in a relationship with him according to her facebook, but I just saw her on tinder lol


----------



## wristcel (May 31, 2021)




----------



## turkproducer (May 31, 2021)

she’s not that hot, you fell for the fake up and filter/angle fraud 

typical, men have abused rabid dog sex drives


----------



## wristcel (May 31, 2021)

wristcel said:


> She's still in a relationship with him according to her facebook, but I just saw her on tinder lol


OK, now her relationship status is 'single' on facebook.

I'm guessing that the guy in the last few pics ISN'T the same guy as the orignal guy in this thread (so fucking hard to tell nowadays with all the filters!!)

So i'm assuming this guy:











Is her new fuck buddy, but she's 'single' (lots of posts of him recently)


At first I thought the latest few pics were of the boyfriend from the opening post (this guy), but had just grown his hair out lol


----------



## wristcel (May 31, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> she’s not that hot, you fell for the fake up and filter/angle fraud
> 
> typical, men have abused rabid dog sex drives


thing is, I have seen her in person, and she is still very sexy tbh. At least to my tastes.


----------



## turkproducer (May 31, 2021)

wristcel said:


> thing is, I have seen her in person, and she is still very sexy tbh. At least to my tastes.


looks like the typical british slag who sniffs charlie in the pub toilets

she’s not ugly btw but yh, fraud


----------



## herring (May 31, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> looks like the typical british slag who sniffs charlie in the pub toilets
> 
> she’s not ugly btw but yh, fraud


dude stop the cope she clearly mogs the shit out of this soycuck


----------



## turkproducer (May 31, 2021)

hxrrington said:


> dude stop the cope she clearly mogs the shit out of this soycuck


i never said she didn’t but it’s an ltr and she’s clearly settling, it shouldn’t be any sort of lifefuel


----------



## herring (May 31, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> i never said she didn’t but it’s an ltr and she’s clearly settling, it shouldn’t be any sort of lifefuel


try to rationalize it however you like but he got to thrust her at least a handful of times which is all that matters tbh


----------



## turkproducer (May 31, 2021)

hxrrington said:


> try to rationalize it however you like but he got to thrust her at least a handful of times which is all that matters tbh


lol im not losing any sleep over it


----------



## wristcel (May 31, 2021)




----------



## wristcel (May 31, 2021)

hxrrington said:


> try to rationalize it however you like but he got to thrust her at least a handful of times which is all that matters tbh


----------



## antiantifa (May 31, 2021)

wristcel said:


> OK, now her relationship status is 'single' on facebook.
> 
> I'm guessing that the guy in the last few pics ISN'T the same guy as the orignal guy in this thread (so fucking hard to tell nowadays with all the filters!!)
> 
> ...


Blackpill not over confirmed. 

Her hair is fucking dyed, she makes slutty as videos, etc... No way she was just going to be with that nerd in her prime...


----------



## wristcel (May 31, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Blackpill not over confirmed.
> 
> Her hair is fucking dyed, she makes slutty as videos, etc... No way she was just going to be with that nerd in her prime...


i think both them guys in them latest pics are trying to bang her. I'm assuming the one with longer hair already is, but from her social media, the other guy is trying hard too lol

But neither are that good looking really?

I'm assuming she'll be with a proper chad very soon. Need to fly amnesia over here to destroy her


----------



## antiantifa (May 31, 2021)

wristcel said:


> i think both them guys in them latest pics are trying to bang her. I'm assuming the one with longer hair already is, but from her social media, the other guy is trying hard too lol
> 
> But neither are that good looking really?
> 
> I'm assuming she'll be with a proper chad very soon. Need to fly amnesia over here to destroy her


Lol, chads only make up a very small percentage of the population. These tall guys that are lean and have okay faces are already in top 20%, they have a chance easily.


----------



## wristcel (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## wristcel (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## wristcel (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jun 7, 2021)

wristcel said:


> I've posted this girls pics lots. Lives near me and I just find her super hot!
> 
> 
> She's finally got a boyfriend. I was expecting either a classic badboy, or just a really handsome dude, or a mixture of both.
> ...


White + hair remains the most infallible PSL law to date.


----------



## wristcel (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## SadLivwr (Jun 15, 2021)

Update on what happening with her rn??


----------



## wristcel (Jun 16, 2021)

ThrSlayerEternal111 said:


> Update on what happening with her rn??


haha

They appear to have broken up

I also saw her on tinder so she's obviously out looking to get banged.

Also insta updates that imply she's looking for cock:


----------



## SadLivwr (Jun 16, 2021)

wristcel said:


> haha
> 
> They appear to have broken up
> 
> ...


this is so relatable tbh, im also stalking a really cute stacy as well, and she has a bf rn so im just patiently waitin for her next story tbh


----------



## 6’1cel (Jun 16, 2021)

wristcel said:


> I've posted this girls pics lots. Lives near me and I just find her super hot!
> 
> 
> She's finally got a boyfriend. I was expecting either a classic badboy, or just a really handsome dude, or a mixture of both.
> ...


lmfao literal subhuman classic high school nerd


----------



## 6’1cel (Jun 16, 2021)

wristcel said:


> he'll definitely get her pregnant soon
> 
> I tihnk he already has 2 kids with his ex lol
> View attachment 903110





wristcel said:


> there's a few shitty pics of him in this thread. Not just that one.
> He appears fairly short based on some group pics. I'm guessing 5'9'' max
> 
> SHe has about 4k followers]
> ...


looks decent in these


----------



## wristcel (Jun 16, 2021)

wristcel said:


> haha
> 
> 
> Also insta updates that imply she's looking for cock:
> View attachment 1181653



lulz at the replies to her 'someone new talk' post. Manly just random dudes hoping she'll notice them so they can try to smash:


----------



## wristcel (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## wristcel (Jun 17, 2021)

Kinda liking her friend more at the moment, though


----------



## wristcel (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jun 18, 2021)

your a cuck tbh


----------



## andy9432 (Jun 18, 2021)

This bitch using filters on every single photo. Stacy doesnt need filters


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Jun 18, 2021)

he is that badboy manlet type
hue


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Jun 18, 2021)

wristcel said:


> He'll 100% get her pregnant this year (he already has loads of kids), and then at least I can stop fantasising about her lol


wtf what is his age??
we need to study him


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Jun 18, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> They are 17, they met irl, they spent time together, and unironically girls have more than one taste. Maybe she thinks he looks "okay" or she somehow likes something about his appearance.
> 
> It happens a lot of times that women find a guy attractive that isn't conventionally attractive.


he already has kids with another woman


----------



## wristcel (Jun 18, 2021)

andy9432 said:


> This bitch using filters on every single photo. Stacy doesnt need filters


true. She is pretty hot in person tbh, but yeah, her filtered photos make her look hotter 

You think this girl is better? The brunette? (same social circle as girl from this thread)




Eduardo DOV said:


> wtf what is his age??
> we need to study him



17-18
They've broken up now, though. I think he might have dumped HER lol. 
Fuck knows how he pulled it off, though!


----------



## eyelidcel (Jun 18, 2021)

Idfkbruh said:


> This dumbass obsessing over a looksmatched 4psl couple


looksmatch is for white couples only.


----------



## wristcel (Jun 21, 2021)

lulz, I reckon he cheated on her! Imagine being ugly and cheating on a stunner. Probably banged an even hotter girl!


her insta story


----------



## wristcel (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## wristcel (Jul 2, 2021)

Eduardo DOV said:


> wtf what is his age??
> we need to study him


she's still pining over him big time. Crazy shit lol. Every update is a reference to him - sound like he left her
Pining over some spl 4 nerd when she could be banging @Amnesia or some shit


----------



## wristcel (Aug 8, 2021)

I saw her in the club last night. Single now. All the guys trying to bang her. Ruined my night lol.


----------



## wristcel (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## wristcel (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## wristcel (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Aug 18, 2021)

wristcel said:


> I've posted this girls pics lots. Lives near me and I just find her super hot!
> 
> 
> She's finally got a boyfriend. I was expecting either a classic badboy, or just a really handsome dude, or a mixture of both.
> ...


She looks young. I think she just wants to have validation from people and think that she's doing something with her life by being in a relationship. Once Chad comes around shell leave this man for sure. How old is she like 16?


----------



## wristcel (Aug 18, 2021)

runescapeaddict1996 said:


> She looks young. I think she just wants to have validation from people and think that she's doing something with her life by being in a relationship. Once Chad comes around shell leave this man for sure. How old is she like 16?


18.

They've already broke up though. Looks like he dumped her and she's still pining for him lol


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Aug 18, 2021)

wristcel said:


> 18.
> 
> They've already broke up though. Looks like he dumped her and she's still pining for him lol


She must be some kind of mentally fucked up woman or something. Im sure Chad can make her forget that though.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Aug 18, 2021)

Deleted member 4562 said:


> *the secret is that he is not rotting on some autist forum like all of us*


----------



## Chadakin (Aug 18, 2021)

Where in UK are they from?


----------



## wristcel (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## wristcel (Aug 29, 2021)

Chadakin said:


> Where in UK are they from?


South East


----------



## wristcel (Sep 1, 2021)

maybe too many people are hitting on her:


----------



## wristcel (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## wristcel (Sep 15, 2021)

new contender entered the ring?


----------



## wristcel (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## wristcel (Oct 9, 2021)

She's finally got a new boyfriend!

You're not gonna believe this one lol


----------



## wristcel (Oct 9, 2021)

wristcel said:


> She's finally got a new boyfriend!
> 
> You're not gonna believe this one lol


----------



## wristcel (Oct 9, 2021)

wristcel said:


> View attachment 1358246


----------



## Deleted member 15595 (Oct 9, 2021)

wristcel said:


> View attachment 1358246


why are you so obsessed with this roastie?


----------



## randomvanish (Oct 9, 2021)

she's incredibly hot damnnn


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Oct 9, 2021)

looks theory destroyed once again...


----------

